

A visual guide to selling Software as a Service - SePP
http://www.slideshare.net/prezly/visual-guide-to-selling-software-as-a-service-by-prezly

======
glynjackson
I clicked on the linked out of curiosity. I must say, I am glad I did. By far
the best presentation I have seen on this subject. It is a bit pro slack, but
I can forgive that for the content.

On slide 25, could anyone give context? Are they saying that they engage 60%
of their users, of this they get 2% paying? That even seems a little high to
me.

~~~
fritsbits
It aren't our actual numbers. They are a lot lower, unfortunately.

I took these numbers from the initial presentation on pirate metrics by Dave
McClure. [http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-long-
version)

~~~
glynjackson
wow, glad you make sense of that!

------
unchocked
+1 on the best presentation I have seen on the subject. I'd like to download
it.

How can I get this as a .pdf without submitting myself to social network
analysis by Slideshare? I think that's too rich a price to pay for the
privilege of downloading a file from a hosting company.

~~~
drchaos
there's a tool for that ;)

[http://www.extramaster.net/tools/downloadFromSlideshare/](http://www.extramaster.net/tools/downloadFromSlideshare/)

~~~
atburrow
> Server down :(

> Well, it looks like this server will be nonfunctional for the next 24 hours
> or so. Thank for you visiting this site...

Is anyone able to upload the PDF anywhere?

------
ericcholis
Since this is a long (but very well done) presentation, I found that I wanted
to share a specific page with a colleague.

Fun Slideshare tip that I just learned, you can link to a specific slide by
adding "/13" to the url. Replace 13 with your desired page.

~~~
fritsbits
Cool, didn't know this. Thx for sharing :)

------
ripberge
Anyone here get resistance from your sales people when trying to get them to
use CRM? If so, how did you overcome it?

At my company people basically refuse to do it, saying it turns them into a
data entry person instead of a salesperson.

~~~
salsakran
The easiest way to get them to use a CRM is to only pay commissions on deals
marked as closed in the CRM. Run all meetings off the CRM, and if someone's
lead status isn't updated make a point of asking why. Requires a bit of
discipline, but if you make it the rules of "the game", sales people will play
along.

~~~
seestheday
I'd argue that using a CRM isn't in the sales people's best interest. If they
can keep all of their contacts in their personal contact list they are better
off. Plus, from their perspective any time entering stuff into a CRM System is
time when they're not closing sales.

It is in the companies best interest to use a CRM system. It gives reporting,
visibility, and a different sales rep can pick things up with some history if
the old sales rep leaves (turnover can high).

In my opinion the only way to get sales reps to use a CRM System is to tie it
to comp. Any other method is a waste of time.

------
digitalbase
Hi Emarthinsen,

We use incoming/outgoing hooks that communicate with a very simple slack PHP
service/class. For CapsuleCRM the command 'elvis leads' dispatches a call to
the capsuleCRM API, parses the results and outputs does in the channel (with
an incoming web hook). I would be happy to tell you more about this and share
snippets

For quick and dirty integrations or integrations that are less time critical
we use Zapier and IFTTT

~~~
emarthinsen
Thanks digitalbase. That's exactly the info I was interested in.

------
digitalbase
The pirate metrics compass (after 90 slides) that lists a lot of SaaS services
looks like this
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2011477/Screen%20Shot%20...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2011477/Screen%20Shot%202014-09-04%20at%2014.54.58.png)

------
emarthinsen
This is really well done.

How are you integrating Slack with, for example, CapsuleCRM? Did you write
some custom integration code or are you using something like Zapier?

~~~
digitalbase
Hi Emarthinsen, We use incoming/outgoing hooks that communicate with a very
simple slack PHP service/class. For CapsuleCRM the command 'elvis leads'
dispatches a call to the capsuleCRM API, parses the results and outputs does
in the channel (with an incoming web hook). I would be happy to tell you more
about this and share snippets For quick and dirty integrations or integrations
that are less time critical we use Zapier and IFTTT

------
k__
Doesn't the funnel metaphor imply that all people come to the end, just not at
the same time?

What they are talking about seems more like a sieve to me.

~~~
UK-AL
The sales funnel has been commons sales parlance for decades, its not new.

Most of the stuff he talked about is not new(most established companies do
it), he just put it all together on a simple guide.

~~~
digitalbase
Just out of curiousity, what is the ideal format for this type of "simple
guide" ?

------
147
Is there a way to access the links on the slides somehow?

~~~
fritsbits
All the links are clickable. I might follow up with a blog post and will
include them there.

------
AznHisoka
Has anyone used BuzzSumo or Moz? Would love to hear if they're worth the
money.

~~~
gk1
The usefulness of Moz depends on how much time/effort you're putting towards
SEO. If SEO isn't a top source of traffic/customers for you, then I'd say
don't bother. Otherwise, it's useful mostly for tracking keyword rankings.

(It's too bad they don't have any plans smaller than $99. At that price, I'm
constantly wondering whether I'm getting enough use out of it to justify the
cost. If it was any lower, say, $49, I wouldn't even second-guess it.)

------
Helprace
Amazing presentation!

------
jsfour
Great presentation.

